# Second time a custumer has marked there package missing!



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi I have been delivering packages for Amazon since March. Today i just got my second email saying a custumers reported a package missing. I don't know how this is happening. I always triple check it is the right house and I always hide the package from people on the street as best as I can. I have a feeling these people are trying to scam Amazon for free stuff and I am going to get deactivated because of there lies. How many more can I afford before I get deactivated? Thank you for your help.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> Hi I have been delivering packages for Amazon since March. Today i just got my second email saying a custumers reported a package missing. I don't know how this is happening. I always triple check it is the right house and I always hide the package from people on the street as best as I can. I have a feeling these people are trying to scam Amazon for free stuff and I am going to get deactivated because of there lies. How many more can I afford before I get deactivated? Thank you for your help.


Sounds like an Amazon " Side Hustle".

I remember one Christmas's I ordered over $ 800.00 worth of diamond jewelry from a chain store that had a special. I thought my packages were a week late.
I finally noticed them by the back door. U.P.S. used to leave a note if you weren't home . . .
Diamond ear rings and bracelet sat outside at my back door for about a week with no note,no one telling me


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cody6666 said:


> Hi I have been delivering packages for Amazon since March. Today i just got my second email saying a custumers reported a package missing. I don't know how this is happening. I always triple check it is the right house and I always hide the package from people on the street as best as I can. I have a feeling these people are trying to scam Amazon for free stuff and I am going to get deactivated because of there lies. How many more can I afford before I get deactivated? Thank you for your help.


Take a photo of the house and package on porch or whatever is needed to show delivery. Do you get the customers phone number? Send it if you do. But in any case it will all be on your phone, time stamped etc.

Oh, btw I've had a few packages marked delivered which were not at my house, but showed up hours later or the next day. I don't know if some drivers run late and mark them delivered but drop them off later, but if you do that, expect complaints for sure.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I am hoping the new amazon update where they require you to take pics of the package delivered will help me in case this happens again. I hide the packages pretty good so I don't think they are getting stolen.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> I am hoping the new amazon update where they require you to take pics of the package delivered will help me in case this happens again. I hide the packages pretty good so I don't think they are getting stolen.


Maybe you hide them so good they can't find them. It's not an Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I hide them from the road. They can easily see the packages from there door.


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Guys, whether you hide packages well or have proof like picture or something, do you think that support will ever be on your side? I don't. I deal with them several time about missing package too. Some package was reported not received after a month, what do you think? Customer happiness is their number 1 priority. I'm sure. No thing need to be make sense here. It is a loss of business. It is out of control....Nobody is on our side. This is a sad story for whoever doing independent contractor job ( fuber, lie lyft, you know  )

The thing is we need money, so my recommendation is keep doing the job well, grab as much block as you can before it is too late. Don't worry about what they said. Their email is just for notification, the record is already on your account. They are always ready to deactivate someone.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah I am just trying to have a few delivery jobs at once so if I get deactivated on one I have ever another as a back up. Good think is i don't hear about too many people getting deactivated for Amazon. I don't know how many missing packages you can get before they deactivate you. I guess I am just going to have to keep doing my best and hope I don't get too many of them!


----------



## SurfnTurf (Mar 19, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> I hide them from the road. They can easily see the packages from there door.


Had a guy come running after me asking where the package was. It was 4 feet from his front door to his left by some pots. It was an oversized box - 3 ft tall, and had an unobstructed view from his front door had he looked to his left.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

There's only so much a driver can do about missing packages no matter how cautious. I'm not terribly cautious and RARELY return packages unless absolutely necessary but everyone has to work within their own worry threshold. If I know there's a good chance the package won't make it I don't deliver but very rare. I make a quick decision decide and move on. I've had 2 missing in my last 9 or so blocks, which is the most i've had in some time, but still show a 100% delivery rate in my weekly summaries. Waiting for this weeks summary to see if it drops?

There is a formula and percentage you have to keep. Not sure of exact figures and calculations but something along the lines of how many missing packages out of last 500 deliveries divided by how many blocks. Say you have 3 missing packages.....if you did 3 blocks could be a problem, If you did 10 blocks not much to worry, 10-20 blocks, don't worry about it.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I tried emailing Amazon to see if I can figure out which house it was but they won't tell me. To me that is kind of ridiculous! How am I supposed to know what I did wrong or what happened if they won't give me any information about it?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I seem to remember there is a way for Google to track a route of where you drive every day. If you (or another member) can find this feature you can screenshot your daily routes and save them. You could at least prove you were at the right house.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

How much do you drive? If you're doing close to 40 hours a week I wouldn't worry about 2 missing packages at all. If you only do a couple routes a week, I would be very worried.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> I am hoping the new amazon update where they require you to take pics of the package delivered will help me in case this happens again. I hide the packages pretty good so I don't think they are getting stolen.


If they are hidden, maybe the homeowner cant find them


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

smallbrownghost said:


> How much do you drive? If you're doing close to 40 hours a week I wouldn't worry about 2 missing packages at all. If you only do a couple routes a week, I would be very worried.


I average around 3 shifts a week


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

That's the thing - if you hide them, the homeowner can't find them. And if a thief sees you hide them, it won't matter anyway. People steal packages all the time. It's not our fault.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jagent said:


> That's the thing - if you hide them, the homeowner can't find them. And if a thief sees you hide them, it won't matter anyway. People steal packages all the time. It's not our fault.


I hide them from the road! The homeowner can easily see the package from there door. I usually put them behind a pillar or at the side of the door.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> I average around 3 shifts a week


You're screwed.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

3 per rolling 500 deliveries is the last known metric, 4th gets you the boot. Has nothing to do with how many blocks you work a week.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> Hi I have been delivering packages for Amazon since March. Today i just got my second email saying a custumers reported a package missing. I don't know how this is happening. I always triple check it is the right house and I always hide the package from people on the street as best as I can. I have a feeling these people are trying to scam Amazon for free stuff and I am going to get deactivated because of there lies. How many more can I afford before I get deactivated? Thank you for your help.


Lol I sell on Amazon, my business does over $300k in sales per year on Amazon and there is a nickname for Amazon, it's Scamazon.

Amazon customers know that all they have to do is mark a package not recieved and they get a full refund via the A-Z claim process. Tracking numbers don't mean anything to Amazon as proof of delivery, so if you didn't get a Signiture from the customer, they got free stuff basically.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Lol I sell on Amazon, my business does over $300k in sales per year on Amazon and there is a nickname for Amazon, it's Scamazon.
> 
> Amazon customers know that all they have to do is mark a package not recieved and they get a full refund via the A-Z claim process. Tracking numbers don't mean anything to Amazon as proof of delivery, so if you didn't get a Signiture from the customer, they got free stuff basically.


I am sure Amazon knows it is the custumer most likely scamming them too. So why are we getting blamed for It? I mean if I am getting multiple missing packages a week that would draw a red flag for sure but a few a month is not that big of a deal. I have done 12 shifts so far and have delivered almost 500 packages.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> I am sure Amazon knows it is the custumer most likely scamming them too. So why are we getting blamed for It? I mean if I am getting multiple missing packages a week that would draw a red flag for sure but a few a month is not that big of a deal. I have done 12 shifts so far and have delivered almost 500 packages.


It's the same crap on the seller side. A-Z claims count against my seller account metrics. If I go over 1% ODR(order defect rate) my Amazon account is suspended and may be permanently banned if I can't get the proper appeal and plan of action accepted by Amazon reps(performance department who like uber have no phone number to call).

It's the same crap, except I take in 1,000's of orders a month and I can handle the scammers without losing my account with Amazon, but you guys are literally at the mercy of scammers and bad luck lol.

Flex on or get a real job.



Cody6666 said:


> I am sure Amazon knows it is the custumer most likely scamming them too. So why are we getting blamed for It? I mean if I am getting multiple missing packages a week that would draw a red flag for sure but a few a month is not that big of a deal. I have done 12 shifts so far and have delivered almost 500 packages.


Also do not ever state to Amazon their customers are scamming you, never ever that's the fastest road to deactivation ever. Amazon's customers are all angels who do no wrong.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah I am just going to keep doing by best and if I get deactivated I have another delivery job to go back on. I am only doing this full time for the summer then I am going to get a part-time job. If they still let me delivery by then I will keep doing it part-time!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Take a photo of the house and package on porch or whatever is needed to show delivery.


That doesn't matter. If the package is missing you are held responsible. Just one of the downsides of this gig


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> I tried emailing Amazon to see if I can figure out which house it was but they won't tell me. To me that is kind of ridiculous! How am I supposed to know what I did wrong or what happened if they won't give me any information about it?


We've been driving for a long time and you can email them and beg all you want. Everyone here has gotten a customer expectation email if they haven't they haven't been driving very long. It happens the key is to control what you can. Make sure you hide them well, if you do hide it don't put safe location, type delivered to and then type specific instructions (next to the pillar, underneath the fence) etc


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> We've been driving for a long time and you can email them and beg all you want. Everyone here has gotten a customer expectation email if they haven't they haven't been driving very long. It happens the key is to control what you can. Make sure you hide them well, if you do hide it don't put safe location, type delivered to and then type specific instructions (next to the pillar, underneath the fence) etc


I agree ... You can only control what you do ... *People* are *sketchy* ... *Areas* are *sketchy* ... I don't believe you will get dinged if you're at the delivery point ... scanned arrived ... Then mark can't deliver because not safe place ... Save YOUR butt ... Bring it back as no safe place to put it ... In the end, we are the last line of defense.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Get to many of those email notices and you can get deactivated. Better to just take the package back to the warehouse and be secure in your "job" at Flex.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Get to many of those email notices and you can get deactivated. Better to just take the package back to the warehouse and be secure in your "job" at Flex.


What do you mean? I never take a package back to the warehouse unless I can't get into a apartment or a business is closed. I always leave the house packages. I can't predict who is going to scam Amazon or which package will be stolen. All I can do is hide the packages as best as I can from the road and pray I don't get too many emails.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> What do you mean? I never take a package back to the warehouse unless I can't get into a apartment or a business is closed. I always leave the house packages. I can't predict who is going to scam Amazon or which package will be stolen. All I can do is hide the packages as best as I can from the road and pray I don't get too many emails.


Do this at your own risk. When I get a bunch of customer expectation emails like two in one week I go to safe mode where i bring everything that I am concerned not making it to customer back.

Use your discretion: sketchy neighborhood. Teenagers watching you. Take it back to the warehouse. I have never gotten in trouble for bringing a package back for nowhere safe to leave package. The app confirms you at least attempted delivery by driving to the GPS location.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Do this at your own risk. When I get a bunch of customer expectation emails like two in one week I go to safe mode where i bring everything that I am concerned not making it to customer back.
> 
> Use your discretion: sketchy neighborhood. Teenagers watching you. Take it back to the warehouse. I have never gotten in trouble for bringing a package back for nowhere safe to leave package. The app confirms you at least attempted delivery by driving to the GPS location.


I deliver to the suburbs and I haven't run into a suspicious situation yet!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> I deliver to the suburbs and I haven't run into a suspicious situation yet!


 Look, this is what YOU posted;
_
Today i just got my second email saying a custumers reported a package missing. I don't know how this is happening._

Now you want to act like you don't know what people are talking about? You got zapped by the company because some customers are saying they didn't get packages you claim to have delivered. This is cause for them to close your account and boot you from the platform. Feign ignorance at your own peril.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Do this at your own risk. When I get a bunch of customer expectation emails like two in one week I go to safe mode where i bring everything that I am concerned not making it to customer back.
> 
> Use your discretion: sketchy neighborhood. Teenagers watching you. Take it back to the warehouse. I have never gotten in trouble for bringing a package back for nowhere safe to leave package. The app confirms you at least attempted delivery by driving to the GPS location.


THIS .... THIS .... THIS .... THIS


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If the customer calls support for DNR, there's nothing a driver can do or say that would change the outcome. Move on.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a delivery today, house on a big section of land no neighbors on either side, so I pull in the driveway and leave the package on the porch. As I'm leaving I see an amazon box in the middle of the yard behind a tree in a plastic bag....lol it must of been delivered yesterday cause it was raining. Figured it was Cody hiding his packages.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> I deliver to the suburbs and I haven't run into a suspicious situation yet!


You can take the advice or get booted off flex. The choice is yours


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> Hi I have been delivering packages for Amazon since March. Today i just got my second email saying a custumers reported a package missing. I don't know how this is happening. I always triple check it is the right house and I always hide the package from people on the street as best as I can. I have a feeling these people are trying to scam Amazon for free stuff and I am going to get deactivated because of there lies. How many more can I afford before I get deactivated? Thank you for your help.


Yep blame game and keep customer happy! Suspects are drivers and sellers! Class action need to be filed against Amazon for deactivating drivers for missing packages !


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got email this morning andthey have toned down the warning about missing packages. It now says we understand this is sometimes out of your control and will only affect you if it happens constantly


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I got email this morning andthey have toned down the warning about missing packages. It now says we understand this is sometimes out of your control and will only affect you if it happens constantly


Do amazon ask those scamazon to file a police report when they report a missing package ? Or they get another package no question asked?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Do amazon ask those scamazon to file a police report when they report a missing package ? Or they get another package no question asked?


Amazon has a record of how many times a particular customer reports a missing package. I've spoken to support and ask if a customer I'm delivering to has reported DNRs and whether it's safe to leave a package. Information provided to me by support allowed me to leave the package on the doorstep and not return it to warehouse.

If the customer is trying to scam Amazon, they only can do it limited amount of times.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

Marco55 said:


> Do amazon ask those scamazon to file a police report when they report a missing package ? Or they get another package no question asked?


No they just let them get another package and we drivers get screwed...


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> 3 per rolling 500 deliveries is the last known metric, 4th gets you the boot. Has nothing to do with how many blocks you work a week.


How old is that metric? I was told we were to remain over 98% successful per 500 packages. That was around the end of May-early June.


----------

